# A thank-you from someone who doesn't wear much makeup



## megan90 (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't normally do make up and when I do it's a single eyeshadow some mascara and maybe lipstick, but tonight I went out for a Christmas party and I wanted to do a little extra so I came to this forum for help. its helped me to succeed in my first attempt at a full face of makeup. I put on foundation, highlighted, full eye makeup, contoured a little, blush, eyebrows, and lipstick. Thanks so much for the forum and the tips! I felt beautiful and confident! Also,


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 28, 2017)

(The above post was moved from an unrelated thread to here.)

 Welcome!


----------

